# Dominance war...



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anybody?...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shortcake*

Shortcake:

I am sure there are people on here that will have suggestions.

Because I don't have cats I don't feel qualified to answer, but as long as Mia and Willow are not hurting each other, I don't see anything wrong with this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shortcake*

Shortcake needs advice on Mia and Willow.

What she is describing-I think it sounds like playing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have dogs and cats. I don't think that Mia is trying to be dominant with Willow. More likely she is just excited by play. At that age it is not unusual for a puppy to try to hump. I personally don't think Willow is trying to dominate Mia either. I think he is engaging in play.

When my cats want to dominate (I call it bossing) my dogs, they chase them down and smack them. Well, only one and she is a real witch. I just keep an eye on her with my dogs. But she is also the best one for training fosters to leave cats alone!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I have never had a problem with a dog and cat arguing over who is the dominant one. The cats "think" they are and the dogs "know" they are. 
Sorry I don't have any advice to offer either. But it does sound like playing.

~edit~ The rubbing the head on the dog is not a dominance issue I don't think. Our baby kitten did that to our older dog and I looked at it as more of an "affection" action than anything.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

if they aren't hurting each other, I'd let them work it out.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Our cat taunts Maddie by coming up close to her and then lying down and staring at Maddie. Maddie likes to chase her and a lot of the time they'll both run upstairs. I used to think the cat was scared, but then I started to notice that if Maddie ran into a different room than the cat (Lucy), Lucy would run into the room after Maddie. Soo I decided that maybe Lucy is trying to initiate play in some weird way - I don't know, I don't really understand cats lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The rubbing of the head on Mia is actually an affection thing. I read that it shows that they do that when they feel the person or animal is accepted by them and family. All of my cats do that to me and love to do that to Beau and Bama. Especially Bama because it freaks him out, he just freezes like he is getting cooties. I think they are having fun with each other and Willow will let Mia know when she has had enough.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, I was always under the impression that when cats rub their heads on things and people, since that's where their scents glands are, that they were spreading their scent and it's like saying "that's mine"...

I guess they are just playing. I'll have to keep an eye on them to make sure it doesn't get to the point of injury. Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

My Gr's have always chased my cats in play, but the cats have held their own. When they get tired the paws come out and if that doesn't work then the claws follow. I watch from a distance since to make sure the play never goes to far. It never does.


----------

